# Reducir PC viejo a lo maximo



## Limbo (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola buenas,

Me estoy metiendo en programacion de PICs y no me interesa utilizar mi PC nuevo para realizar las pruebas de funcionamiento del programdor de pics, y en general para hacer pruebas con dispositivos externos construidos por mi.

Lo que he pensado es reducir a lo maximo mi PC viejo y meterlo en una caja de madera, plastico o metal lo mas pequeña posible y ponerle un asa encima para que sea transportable facilmente (Ya que no lo dejare fijo en un mismo sitio).

He recordado que vi un tutorial por internet que hablaban sobre esto pero no recuerdo la web, ¿Alguien la sabe?

¿Alguna idea para mi proyecto?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2010)

Notebook vieja   que no son caras.

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Jul 29, 2010)

Si, ya pensé en una notebook pero no tengo presupuesto para una.. tendria que ser muy muy barata.. (Casi regalada)

Gracias por la sugerencia igualmente.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 29, 2010)

Buen día.
Estaria bueno que indiques algunas caracteristicas del pc, por ejemplo:
La motherboard es atx o micro atx ?
Estas usando algun disipador para procesador muy alto ?
Tenes alguna placa, como de red, video, audio etc...

Algo que puedes usar, es si tienes un chasis de algun VHS utilizar eso, y luego tu mismo hacer el frente. Pero igual pero esto deberias hacer pequeñas modificacione en la fuente de alimentacion. Deberias desmontarla de su caja normal e instalarla en el chasis directamente. Todo esto son los minimas ideas se podria llegar a hacer de mil maneras, pero obligatoriamente el chasis o gabinete te lo recomiendo en aluminio o acero.

Saludos y suerte!

A por cierto donde va a estar la pantalla, en caso que sea transportable??
Edit: y algun maletin viejito?, aunque si es muy chico deberia considerarse como en las notebooks poner la fuente de forma externa, modificarle un poco los cables (sin tirar los que traia la fuente estandar).
ej: fuente> cable con 4 pines gandes (ahora no tengo ninguna idea)>maletin>placa en la cual se van a soldar todos los cables > molex, 20+4pins etc... 
uh. igual me olvide de los cables de pg-on y todos esos por lo que esta idea de la fuente externa queda descartada ya que necesitarias + de 4 pines.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 29, 2010)

> La motherboard es atx o micro atx ?


ATX (En la epoca que me compre ese PC, creo que todavia no existia la micro ATX)


> Estas usando algun disipador para procesador muy alto ?


El procesador es un 1,8Ghz de un solo nucleo, el disipador es normalito..


> Tenes alguna placa, como de red, video, audio etc...


No lo conectare a internet, asi que la de red no se la pondre, y la de video si l apuedo quitar, la quito..
Estoy a la espera de que me den un pequeño monitor (Tipo supermecado) y un avez lo tenga sabre como conectarlo y si puedo ahorrarme poner la tarjeta de video..


> Algo que puedes usar, es si tienes un chasis de algun VHS utilizar eso, y  luego tu mismo hacer el frente. Pero igual pero esto deberias hacer  pequeñas modificacione en la fuente de alimentacion. Deberias  desmontarla de su caja normal e instalarla en el chasis directamente.  Todo esto son los minimas ideas se podria llegar a hacer de mil maneras,  pero obligatoriamente el chasis o gabinete te lo recomiendo en aluminio  o acero.


Me parece buena idea lo de la caja de un VHS


> A por cierto donde va a estar la pantalla, en caso que sea transportable??


Como ya dije antes, el monitor tenia pensado que fuera de los tipicos de supermercado y queria ponerlo donde tengo la instrumentacion de electronica o en cualuier otro sitio que no moleste. El cable para conectarlo al PC lo dejaria suelto detras de la mesa y cuando tubiera que programar algun micro solo tendria que sacar el PC reducido, conectar el monitor y ya esta..


> Edit: y algun maletin viejito?, aunque si es muy chico deberia  considerarse como en las notebooks poner la fuente de forma externa,  modificarle un poco los cables (sin tirar los que traia la fuente  estandar).
> ej: fuente> cable con 4 pines gandes (ahora no tengo ninguna  idea)>maletin>placa en la cual se van a soldar todos los cables  > molex, 20+4pins etc...
> uh. igual me olvide de los cables de pg-on y todos esos por lo que esta  idea de la fuente externa queda descartada ya que necesitarias + de 4  pines.


Mucho lio. Si hago esto, prefiero  poner la fuente de alimentacion integrada..

Bueno, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2010)

Me hiciste acordar , mi tio tenia hace añaaaaaaaaazos una PC (286) en un gabinete comercial estilo maleta que incluia un teclado corto (88 teclas creo) y un monitor hercules ambar de 8 pulgadas calculo. Pero adentro era todo normal.

Saludos !

EDITO: La fuente iba detrás de la placa sin gabinete.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2010)

Puedes construirte un Techstation. Hay muchas imagines ilustrativas en google y puedes hacer una modificación para convertirla en lo más parecido a una caja/maletín.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Limbo (Jul 30, 2010)

Me gusta eso del Techstation, de hecho, me suena haberlo visto alguna vez y de ahi la idea que me surgio hace unos dias de reducir el PC..

Creo que cogere un poquito de alli y un poquito de alla y mezclare todas las ideas en una.

Me surge una duda, ¿tengo que tener en cuenta la posicion del hardware? Es decir, ¿el disco duro puede estar a escasos centimetros de la placa base?¿Y la fuente de alimentacion?
No me vendrian mal consejos sobre el posicionamiento mas adecuado de los componentes..

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2010)

No hay problema, solo evita que los componentes se toquen entre sí y se obstruyan sus entradas/salidas de aire y mantén una buena circulación de este dentro del "coso" que crees.
Fotos...

Saludos!!!


----------



## jreyes (Jul 30, 2010)

Por relación rendimiento vs disipación de calor una de las mejores alternativas es el uso de procesadores celeron, en particular el de 533 MHz socket 370 (bastante viejito por lo demás). La gracia de este procesador es que disipa solamente 8W, por lo que lo puedes montar con un disipador totalmente pasivo. Con 256 MB de RAM creo que es factible correr winXP (o más de alguna versión de linux). Tanto placa madre como memoria para dicho procesador no son muy caros que digamos (por lo menos acá en Chile).


Adiosín...!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2010)

Busca en webs de mooding, hay mil millones de ideas.
Yo estoy pensando en algo parecido pero me da mucha pereza, al final "lo barato sale caro". Pensaba usar mi recién jubilado PIV como servidor "en aceite" para quitar todos los ventiladores.


----------



## sony (Jul 30, 2010)

aqui mismo en este foro ay buenas imagenes inclusive ay una pc dentro de una caja de herramientas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctronico-comparte-tus-ideas-creaciones-21901/


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 30, 2010)

Buen día.
Respondiendo al posicionamiento de los componentes, me parece que no es algo critico. Pero si la fuente de alimentacion, en caso que la coloques en un maletin o algo parecido, siempre imaginate que deberia tener una ventilacion activa (ventilador).

Saludos y suerte


----------



## DanielU (Jul 30, 2010)

Podes achicar al maximo la fuente. Los capacitores de entrada son los componentes mas altos de una fuente (ademas de los disipadores y el ventilador). Podes desoldarlos y acomodarlos horizontalmente. Podes doblar las aletas de los disipadores. Desoldar los cables que utilizan los conectores innecesarios. Puede que te sobre algun conector molex.

La placa de video solo la vas a poder quitar si el motherboard tiene placa de video integrada. El disco rigido lo podes acomodar a gusto. El tema va a ser que pienses bien en su refrigeracion, no lo aplastes con nada.

Hasta podrias prescindir del disco rigido utilizando una memoria flash. Si el bios de tu placa madre te lo permite. Sera cosa de averiguar por internet. (nunca investigue lo suficiente)


----------



## Limbo (Jul 30, 2010)

> No hay problema, solo evita que los componentes se toquen entre sí y se  obstruyan sus entradas/salidas de aire y mantén una buena circulación de  este dentro del "coso" que crees.
> Fotos...


Todavia no he empezado a montarlo. Primero quiero hacer un diseño en 3D (Asi practico el 3D) y cuando lo tenga lo publico aquí para ver que opinais.


> Por relación rendimiento vs disipación de calor una de las mejores  alternativas es el uso de procesadores celeron, en particular el de 533  MHz socket 370 (bastante viejito por lo demás). La gracia de este  procesador es que disipa solamente 8W, por lo que lo puedes montar con  un disipador totalmente pasivo. Con 256 MB de RAM creo que es factible  correr winXP (o más de alguna versión de linux). Tanto placa madre como  memoria para dicho procesador no son muy caros que digamos (por lo menos  acá en Chile).


Gracias por el consejo pero ya tengo un ordenador viejo que es el que utilizare. Tengo muy poco presupuesto para este proyecto.


> aqui mismo en este foro ay buenas imagenes inclusive ay una pc dentro de una caja de herramientas
> Te gusta el modding y eres electronico? comparte tus ideas y creaciones


Me lo leere y haber si veo alguna idea que me guste.


> Podes doblar las aletas de los disipadores. Desoldar los cables que  utilizan los conectores innecesarios. Puede que te sobre algun conector  molex.


Si doblo las aletas de los disipadores no hare que disipen menos segun como esten posicionadas??
Me sobran muchos cables si. Me gusta esa idea de quitar cables innecesarios.

Una duda que tengo relacionada con la fuente de alimentacion. Si pongo el ventilador tocandose fisicamente con los disipadores,¿ocurrira algo? Me refiero, los disipadores de la fuente ¿alcanzan una temperatura suficiente como para quemar el plastico del ventilador?



> Hasta podrias prescindir del disco rigido utilizando una memoria flash.  Si el bios de tu placa madre te lo permite. Sera cosa de averiguar por  internet. (nunca investigue lo suficiente)


Prefiero utilizar el disco duro que tengo, tampoco es tan grande como para pensar en suprimirlo..

Bueno, gracias a todos.
Saludoos.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 5, 2010)

Buenas,

Ya acabe el proyecto y le hice unas fotos. Os las dejo en un archivo colgado en megaupoload para saber que opinais: 

Saluudos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

¡Que velocidad!
Voy a ver si me animo yo también a hacer algún injerto.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 5, 2010)

> ¡Que velocidad!


faltan algunas cosas, pero son pequeñas cosas que hire haciendo..


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 5, 2010)

Buen día.
Que ingeniosa la idea, te quedo muy bien. Solamente tengo 1 critica (constructiva): ¿No estaria bueno poner algo para que no se vea la mobo y las demas cosas y solamente dejar los conectores y todo eso?
No se si entendiste lo que dije, pero igual esta muy buena felicitaciones.

Suerte!


----------



## Limbo (Ago 6, 2010)

> Solamente tengo 1 critica (constructiva): ¿No estaria bueno poner algo  para que no se vea la mobo y las demas cosas y solamente dejar los  conectores y todo eso?


Si, esa es una de las cosas que me quedan por hacer, pero no sé que utilizar y como no quiero gastar dinero en ello tendre que esperar a que se me encienda la bombilla.

Gracias por tu opinion.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2010)

¡ Quedó muy bueno el maletín !

Falta que te lo roben pensando en el millón de dólares 

Saludos !


----------

